# Stacking the Variants



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The Instinctual Variants were designed by Riso and Hudson to describe the way our essential needs as humans manifest in our personalities. The sexual instinct (sx) is related to the need to mate, the social (so) to the need to be part of a group, and the self-preservation (sp) to the need for food and shelter. Each of these is ordered within our personality as a primary instinct which overrules the others, formulating how we are more likely to act in our every day lives. The second-most influential instinctual variant in our personality acts as a support to that primary instinct.*

Sexual primary* people are more likely to most of the time be intense, assertive, aggressive, impulsive, focused, idealistic, and relationship and adrenaline "junkies". When less healthy, they may be especially volatile, extreme, aggressive, attacking, addicted to alcoholism or drugs, promiscuous, sacrificing anything for a rush; or they may be psychotically experientially deprived, having especially dysfunctional and unhealthy attitudes towards sex and intimacy.*

Social primary* people are more likely to most of the time be funny, engaging, witty, silly, over-the-top, warm, and friendly. When less healthy, they may be socially anxious, scattered, erratic or especially resentful of social rejection.*

Self-preservation primary* people are more likely to most of the time be calm, centered, thoughtful, especially aesthetic, orderly, mindful of health issues, and concerned about establishing optimum comfort and tranquility in their environment. When less healthy they may become pack-rats, overeat, over-stock, over-shop, over-binge, or go on unhealthy diets; or they may become self-destructive towards their health and security concerns and get involved in dangerous activities that ensure self-destruction.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Sexual Primary / Social Support*
"The Sensual Player"










 

*Expression*: intense, outer-focused
*Energy*: intense energy expressed outwards, assertively
*Behavior*: intense, assertive, sultry and aggressive
*Mindset*: "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can keep up and escalate all this merging/intensity."
*Examples*: Gwen Stefani

*Sexual Primary / Self-Preservation Support *
"One-Man Storm"









 

*Expression*: intense, self-absorbed expression
*Energy*: intense energy expressed calmly, steadily, assertively
*Behavior*: intense, assertive, troubled and self absorbed 
*Mindset*: "If I can make (us) have an orderly & pleasing lifestyle, I can keep up and escalate all this merging/intensity."

*Examples*: Harlock (_Arcadia of my Youth_)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Self-Preservation Primary / Social Support *
"The Withdrawn Submissive"










 

*Expression*: withdrawn calm, smiley expression

*Energy*: calm, steady energy expressed outward
*Behavior*: withdrawn, calm, smiley and submissive 
*Mindset*: "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can make sure of and keep my orderly and pleasing lifestyle."

*Examples*: Raymond (_Everybody Loves Raymond_)

*Self-Preservation Primary / Sexual Support *
"Beautiful Dreamer"









 

*Expression*: wistful self-absorbed expression, sighing, magic is in their head

*Energy*: calm, steady energy expressed intensely, withdrawing
*Behavior*: withdrawn, calm, wistful and self absorbed 
*Mindset*: "I can have merging/intensity without having to leave my orderly & pleasing lifestyle." (imagination, safe people and relationships, when the safety of these are challenged they withdraw)

*Examples*: Alanis Morisette, Amelie (_Amelie_)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Social Primary / Self-Preservation Support*
"The Collected Engage-er"








 

*Expression*: bright smiley, calm expression

*Energy*: outward energy expressed calmly, steadily, broadly (more flow and steady energy to their engaging and less jerkiness, gushiness, or over-the-topness like the so/sx)

*Behavior*: bright, smiley, calm and thoughtful 
*Mindset*: "If I can establish an orderly and pleasing lifestyle, I can make sure of and keep improving my position and inclusion in the group/world."

*Examples*: Hilary Clinton, Ellen Degeneres

*Social Primary / Sexual Support*
"The Intense Appealer"









 

*Expression*: bright smiley, intense expression
*Energy*: outward energy expressed intensely, broadly
*Behavior*: bright, smiley, erratic and scattered

*Mindset*: "If I can get close to people with merging/intensity, I can make sure of and keep improving my position and inclusion in the group/world."
*Examples*: Paige Davis (_Trading Spaces_), Tom Cruise
[Source]


----------

